# Drying buds question..



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 2, 2007)

Got some girls that will be ready to harvest in a week or two.
Since I refuse to buy any more smoke from my " MAN"

Ive been snipping lower buds and throwing them in my DIY dry chamber
that vents into my grow room with carbon scrubber.

The buds I want to smoke RIGHT NOW.. i microwave on 40% power
for about 2 minutes..

ANYWAYS...

ive been reading the stickys about drying and curing and etc.

OK when drying whether it be hang drying or a dry chamber.
Does the temperatures need to be at a certain temp??
like 75-85F? with Low humidity in the 30% range.

I ask this because my basement gets down to low 60's 
and humidity is in the 40-50's..

So then I had an epiphany..  the Ideal place for my dry chamber
is in my actual grow room.  Temps get up to 90degrees and low
of like 75 with lights off, and with dehumidifier RH is in the 30's..

Now will the lights off my 1000W HPS effect the drying buds??
Or do i have to shade my vent holes ontop of my grow box?


----------



## jnastyblunts (Sep 2, 2007)

30-50 percent humidity, 60-80 temperature, keep your buds in the dark as they dry. complete darkness is best with circulating air.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 2, 2007)

MrP

ANY light while drying will break the THC down

ANY light while curing will break the THC down

ANY light when dried will break the THC down

Hippy


----------



## medicore (Sep 2, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> MrP
> 
> ANY light while drying will break the THC down
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Hippy, I did not know that


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 2, 2007)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> MrP
> 
> ANY light while drying will break the THC down
> 
> ...


 
So...will drying my buds in a lighted area cause THC breakdown!?!?!? :bolt: 
:rofl: :rofl:

Sorry... I just couldn't resist!!! LOLOL!!


----------



## HGB (Sep 2, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> So...will drying my buds in a lighted area cause THC breakdown!?!?!?



yes it will....the light the plant loves so much during growth HARMS and degrades the THC after it is choped.....

dry,cure, and store in the dark :hubba:


----------



## jnastyblunts (Sep 3, 2007)

I think he was joking HGB


----------



## Rdrose (Sep 3, 2007)

jnastyblunts said:
			
		

> I think he was joking HGB


 
Thanks for catching that JN... 

I was in a silly mood that day... , thought nobody noticed..


----------



## clever_intuition (Sep 3, 2007)

I don' know what your set up is like but I have heard that you can place your buds on top of your light. you might want a rack so that it does not burn. and keep in the paper bad with alot of pen size hole in the top so that the light will not get to them (you could cover the holes with with a towel if light is a problem, this will also allow air in and out like a filtration blanket of sort).

Just throwing out a thought.


----------

